# Make a step stool



## cristal1290 (Mar 8, 2010)




----------



## JohnK007 (Nov 14, 2009)

Who is this guy?? He's pretty frickin' ingenious !! That'd make a nice folding camp or patio table with longer legs.


----------



## <*(((>< (Feb 24, 2010)

Thanks for posting that, and for the author of the video giving us the plans and taking the time to make the video! 

Definitely will be making one of those, and a few bigger ones for camp tables as the previous poster said.


----------



## slatron25 (Dec 18, 2007)

That is a cool little project. Thanks.


----------



## RLFX (Feb 2, 2010)

I've been making these chairs for 15 years , I us them in my ground blinds for deer hunting !!


----------



## peerawit (May 22, 2009)

RLFX said:


> I've been making these chairs for 15 years , I us them in my ground blinds for deer hunting !!


 
Very handsome chair on the video :detective:


----------



## Martin Roy (Mar 16, 2010)

Picture can explain well than a 1000's line article and a video can describe more better than 1000 pictures.

Video section truly rocks :rockon:


----------

